# Submit Button mit Bild und Name



## David Fichtner (10. September 2004)

Hallo,

ich haben eine Form erstellt. In dieser Form gibt es an verschiedenen Stellen Submit-Buttons. Normalerweise kann man diesen Buttons Namen und Values geben, damit man sie unterscheiden kann. Diese Buttons sollen aber aus Bildern bestehen. Das Element <input type="image"> besitzt aber keine Namen und keine Values. Jedenfalls bekommen ich keineinerlei Werte zum Auswerten.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, wie man sowas hinbekommen kann?

Gruß
David


----------



## Tobias Menzel (10. September 2004)

hmm, da Du keine Inputs von Typ "submit" verwendest, wirst Du sowieso die JS-Funktion submit() zum Abschicken verwenden? Nimm doch einfach img-Tags und lege ein onClick darauf. Beispiel:
	
	
	



```
<img name="submit2" src="sonstwas.jpg" width="32" height="32" alt="" onClick="do_submit(this)"> 
// in dem Fall bekommst Du eine Referenz auf das Element an die Funktion
// geliefert, die sich prima auswerten lässt
```

Gruß

P.S.: mag auch sein, dass ich Dich völlig misverstanden habe


----------

